# Fotos da Neve no dia 1 de Dezembro de 2012



## Rui Ferreira (19 Dez 2012 às 17:22)

Viva, deixo-vos algumas fotos com neve na montanha entre Pitões das Júnias e Tourém a 1350m sensivelmente.

Aqui vão:





























































Cumprimentos


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2012 às 19:52)

Belo nevão!!!




Parabéns pelas fotos!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (19 Dez 2012 às 20:05)

Rui Ferreira disse:


> Viva, deixo-vos algumas fotos com neve na montanha entre Pitões das Júnias e Tourém a 1350m sensivelmente.
> 
> Aqui vão:
> 
> ...




Lindas fotos Rui Ferreira


----------



## CptRena (19 Dez 2012 às 20:23)

Que lindo, tudo branquinho 
Aqui em Aveiro, junto à costa, ainda se espera que venha um nevão. Pronto, vá lá, uns flocozinhos só para levar a malta à loucura


----------



## João Pedro (19 Dez 2012 às 22:25)

Fantásticas!  Pobres árvores!


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Dez 2012 às 22:37)

CptRena disse:


> Que lindo, tudo branquinho
> Aqui em Aveiro, junto à costa, ainda se espera que venha um nevão. Pronto, vá lá, uns flocozinhos só para levar a malta à loucura



Já andam a prever que dia 27 de Janeiro possa cair neve a cotas baixas( se fosse a 0 metros, era muito bom).


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2012 às 22:51)

Miguel96 disse:


> Já andam a prever que dia 27 de Janeiro possa cair neve a cotas baixas( se fosse a 0 metros, era muito bom).



Ainda nem se sabe se chove na passagem de ano, quanto mais se neva no final de Janeiro. eheh!

--------------------

Obrigado Rui Ferreira, pela partilha. Fotos muito boas!


----------



## ogalo (20 Dez 2012 às 00:06)

lindo


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Dez 2012 às 00:35)

Boas fotos!


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2012 às 01:14)

Muito bom

Este ano está difícil a neve descer até cotas mais decentes, mas ainda temos todos o Inverno pela frente...


----------



## Rui Ferreira (22 Dez 2012 às 15:03)

Boa tarde a todos,

Ainda bem que gostaram das fotos, sou um apaixonado por estas paisagens e sempre que a neve nos visita dou um salto para matar saudades.

Espero que este inverno seja bem melhor que o anterior nesse aspeto.

Boas festas para todos

Rui


----------

